# Speakers in a fursuit?



## NuclearRacc00n (Jul 11, 2014)

i was wondering, has anyone here actually installed speakers into a fursuit, like in the ears, mouth, or otherwise?


----------



## HalcyonHeartbeat (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm curious as to what you mean.  Like music speakers or to better hear or speak with?


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 11, 2014)

HalcyonHeartbeat said:


> I'm curious as to what you mean.  Like music speakers or to better hear or speak with?


I'm guessing they mean so that you could use the fursuit to either amplify your voice or make animal sounds.


----------



## Hooky (Jul 11, 2014)

Would it matter? I mean, it sounds like you are going to do it anyway. And why not? After all, it can be done.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 11, 2014)

Here ya go:
[video=youtube;ESnucNwcdZ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESnucNwcdZ4[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow thats one of the dumbest things I have seen as far as fursuits go.


----------



## Troj (Jul 11, 2014)

I recently purchased some motorcycle speakers from Ebay, because I'm playing with the idea of playing danceable music for people when I suit. We'll see if the idea pans out in practice.


----------



## NuclearRacc00n (Jul 12, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Here ya go:
> [video=youtube;ESnucNwcdZ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESnucNwcdZ4[/video]



holy shit, that's awesome o: but yeah, that's something i was interested in doing, except i wanted to place speakers in the ears. thanks for the awesome video! :3


----------



## jorinda (Jul 30, 2014)

Cons are noisy enough without fursuits blasting music or animal sounds.


----------

